# REDDEST of the red



## Tanman19az (May 14, 2011)

Wow! Thats a good one! I'll search my own stock and see if I can beat you hehe


----------



## MoeBetta (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks like a little cooked lobster.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Find some solid red males and cull the rest.

Fear not,. they will grow, but cull cull cull the lesser grades.


----------



## moranger (Mar 26, 2011)

Very nice looking shrimp.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

It hurts... IT HURTS!!!!

Lol nice shrimp.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice one. I hope to someday get RCS like that.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow! That's amazing red...


----------



## jiang604 (Dec 28, 2009)

Congrats what you have is not a fire red nor a painted fire red. It's a bloody Mary as some people in Taiwan call it. You only get 1in several thousand offspring. The difference is the pigment is not primarily in the shell It's actually in the flesh.it's even more rare then blue angel.


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

Amazing!!! I wonder if you could ever get a pumpkin to look like that.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

There's a "bloody mary" grade now ?


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

That's the nicest fire red I've ever seen. Good job.


----------



## Katie92 (Jun 29, 2011)

Beauuuutiful! Geez, I never knew they could have red PLEOPODS. That's amazing.

(*cough* Nuu, don't cull them! I'd take 'em in if you don't want them!)


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## jiang604 (Dec 28, 2009)

diwu13 said:


> There's a "bloody mary" grade now ?


The bloody mary sits in its own class because it differs from all other colors. When stressed its like a red blue jelly BKK that glows red because its pigment is from its flesh. It wasn't really noticed until it came out from Chocolates where when I was talking to someone who knew more about it. Told me only 1% of offspring from chocolates come out as bloody mary. However, its also seen in fire reds / painted fire reds but extremely low percentages. The other color variant that came out as well from chocolates is blue angel. Which is basically a blue colored fire red. However it doesn't breed true. Even though the first time it was seen in a tank was about 7-9 months ago.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

jiang604 said:


> The bloody mary sits in its own class because it differs from all other colors. When stressed its like a red blue jelly BKK that glows red because its pigment is from its flesh. It wasn't really noticed until it came out from Chocolates where when I was talking to someone who knew more about it. Told me only 1% of offspring from chocolates come out as bloody mary. However, its also seen in fire reds / painted fire reds but extremely low percentages. The other color variant that came out as well from chocolates is blue angel. Which is basically a blue colored fire red. However it doesn't breed true. Even though the first time it was seen in a tank was about 7-9 months ago.


Do you just sit on this kind of information so that you can wow us out of the blue seemingly at random?

Or do you just not realize that people will be so interested in it?


----------



## jiang604 (Dec 28, 2009)

madness said:


> Do you just sit on this kind of information so that you can wow us out of the blue seemingly at random?
> 
> Or do you just not realize that people will be so interested in it?


sorry... theres many things i'm not allowed to say because its stuff thats only being worked on. I did however during the discussion of Aura blue already mention that this would be out soon. But until its something thats fully stabalized where its more than just a rare chance that can be obtained. I don't really think its worth mentioning because it could just be a freak accident that it comes out and never does it come out again. As for blue angel. I've shown a 6 people in US that deals with me. But till this day. To my knowledge only 100 has been released to Japan but I haven't seen it surface in Japan yet so not sure whats going on.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

jiang604 said:


> The bloody mary sits in its own class because it differs from all other colors. When stressed its like a red blue jelly BKK that glows red because its pigment is from its flesh. It wasn't really noticed until it came out from Chocolates where when I was talking to someone who knew more about it. Told me only 1% of offspring from chocolates come out as bloody mary. However, its also seen in fire reds / painted fire reds but extremely low percentages. The other color variant that came out as well from chocolates is blue angel. Which is basically a blue colored fire red. However it doesn't breed true. Even though the first time it was seen in a tank was about 7-9 months ago.


So I guess the question is how "different" is this blood mary from a PFR? To me (not a shrimp pro), if I google PFR








it looks identical to the picture the OP posted.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

I wasn't complaining or insinuating anything. 

Just giving you a hard time.

Also sort of throwing it out there that people DO find this stuff interesting so you would be encouraged to share what you can rather than thinking "this is minor, probably no one cares."



jiang604 said:


> sorry... theres many things i'm not allowed to say because its stuff thats only being worked on. I did however during the discussion of Aura blue already mention that this would be out soon. But until its something thats fully stabalized where its more than just a rare chance that can be obtained. I don't really think its worth mentioning because it could just be a freak accident that it comes out and never does it come out again. As for blue angel. I've shown a 6 people in US that deals with me. But till this day. To my knowledge only 100 has been released to Japan but I haven't seen it surface in Japan yet so not sure whats going on.


----------



## jiang604 (Dec 28, 2009)

madness said:


> I wasn't complaining or insinuating anything.
> 
> Just giving you a hard time.
> 
> Also sort of throwing it out there that people DO find this stuff interesting so you would be encouraged to share what you can rather than thinking "this is minor, probably no one cares."


o no no, i know lol I didn't take it that way at all. But its a good opportunity to explain why not tell all the variants thats being worked on as well. Example and you can mark my words on this as I believe probably within 1 year you will see it being posted on shrimpnow. Theres another morph/ mutation (i'm not sure what it is yet as I've only been briefed on it) that is being worked on and can be selectively bred.


----------



## jiang604 (Dec 28, 2009)

diwu13 said:


> So I guess the question is how "different" is this blood mary from a PFR? To me (not a shrimp pro), if I google PFR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once SN is up and running again I'll link to you a link and you can see the difference. PFR/ Fire red you can definitevely see the coloring is from the shell. But for bloody mary its the flesh itself. Just saying and I don't advise you in doing this. If you cut a PFR/TFR in half the flesh inside is clear. But if you cut a bloody mary in half the flesh is red.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

You did see imke's post over there from the Polish breeder who has some pretty good pictures (and theories) involving TT/Aura Blue crossing?

Funny how people have been speculating about TT/Aura Blue and about how they might hybrid with cantonensis for 6-8 months and then all of a sudden several breeders share information on projects at almost the same time.


----------



## jiang604 (Dec 28, 2009)

yep I know she told me before she posted. It looked almost identical to the wild types that were found in the same creek as the TT's. 



madness said:


> You did see imke's post over there from the Polish breeder who has some pretty good pictures (and theories) involving TT/Aura Blue crossing?
> 
> Funny how people have been speculating about TT/Aura Blue and about how they might hybrid with cantonensis for 6-8 months and then all of a sudden several breeders share information on projects at almost the same time.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

jiang604 said:


> Once SN is up and running again I'll link to you a link and you can see the difference. PFR/ Fire red you can definitevely see the coloring is from the shell. But for bloody mary its the flesh itself. Just saying and I don't advise you in doing this. If you cut a PFR/TFR in half the flesh inside is clear. But if you cut a bloody mary in half the flesh is red.


Haha yea, I would never cut a PFR in half :O! Maybe you can do it and show some pictures lol. Yeah I guess I can't tell with use the pictures.


----------



## jiang604 (Dec 28, 2009)

diwu13 said:


> Haha yea, I would never cut a PFR in half :O! Maybe you can do it and show some pictures lol. Yeah I guess I can't tell with use the pictures.


lol no thanks, I just know that someone has done it. However, on SN someone has and they took a really good picture to depict it and you can see the difference.


----------



## haterr (Sep 14, 2009)

really fantastic looking fire red!


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Awsome I want one, or two, or 50. lol.


----------



## Lucille (Jun 15, 2010)

jiang604 said:


> sorry... theres many things i'm not allowed to say because its stuff thats only being worked on.


We are training shrimp spies to get all the top secret shrimp secrets.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 8, 2011)

jiang604 said:


> lol no thanks, I just know that someone has done it. However, on SN someone has and they took a really good picture to depict it and you can see the difference.


when do you think you would this available in your collection btw?


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow very interesting discussion here. I cant wai to see the SN link when the site is back up. May i ask what the blue angel looks like?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

noob here, don't want to make another thread...

So whats the difference between Red Cherry Shrimp and Fire Reds?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Fire reds have a much more solid color than cherries. Google them for images.

They're the same shrimp but the fire red comes has been selectively bred to promote the redness.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> noob here, don't want to make another thread...
> 
> So whats the difference between Red Cherry Shrimp and Fire Reds?



Not an exact guide, but an idea http://www.aquaticquotient.com/foru...-Grading-system-of-Cherry-to-Fire-Red-Shrimps


and now add Bloody Mary to the end after all those. lol.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

That is a super awesome shrimp. Congrats (and make some just like it for us to buy).


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh about the solid red male pfr, i didny even know that those exist. If anyone has solid red males, pm me i will pay good money for some.


----------



## jiang604 (Dec 28, 2009)

http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthread.php/6968-Mutate-from-Neocaridina-Species

Thats the link. If you look its not a low quality cherry fire red or painted fire red because entire shrimp is fully covered. The color is more like its glowing than light reflecting off its shell.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Are these Bloody Marys more delicate than other Neos or just as bulletproof despite their Pharaonic genetics?

Any rough idea when these would become affordable to the average hobbyist?


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

Durn it! The site is down!


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

Nice find dude that thing is super hot red take care of her shes definitely a keeper do you have any males on par with her color wise?


----------



## daveryanis (Jan 16, 2012)

Awesome man!


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

So i was trimming my moss carpet today, and just my luck she swam by and i accidently cut her right in half  sure enough the flesh is red


----------



## rikardob (Aug 13, 2011)

HiepSTA said:


> So i was trimming my moss carpet today, and just my luck she swam by and i accidently cut her right in half  sure enough the flesh is red


Shut the front door!

:icon_eek:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

HiepSTA said:


> So i was trimming my moss carpet today, and just my luck she swam by and i accidently cut her right in half  sure enough the flesh is red


Hope you're kidding... See you really should have sent her to me! lol


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

Hahaha yeah i was kiddinf


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

Haha i was bored


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

These are all new breeds from Asian farms, so whats new from the German breeders? Are they doing the same thing? All this inbreeding...I am surprised they don't have two heads by now!


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

would be sick if the antennae were red as well


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Very interesting thread. So I wonder how one would advertise to sell "bloody mary" shrimps. One must be sacrificed to prove so, and even so, what guarantee is that the ones being sold is identical? Lol.

I guess as hobbiest, we can only enjoy and hope for one, and treasure it as long as it lives : )

Congrats HiepSTA for your "bloody mary" shrimp.


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

HiepSTA said:


> So i was trimming my moss carpet today, and just my luck she swam by and i accidently cut her right in half  sure enough the flesh is red


Is it wrong I laughed? lol. But seriously if that really happened that would be crazy.


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

shoulda kept my mouth shut... i was trimming my hairgrass lawn and i accidently nicked one of my pygmy cories, it died the next morning


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

that is AWESOME!


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

Robert H said:


> These are all new breeds from Asian farms, so whats new from the German breeders? Are they doing the same thing? All this inbreeding...I am surprised they don't have two heads by now!


Story of my life!:thumbsup:


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

So what does a bloody mary go for?


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a fire red who has a stripe on her back that is so wide it's nearly covering the whole rear of her body... needless to say I will be trying to make something interesting happen.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Chlorophile said:


> I have a fire red who has a stripe on her back that is so wide it's nearly covering the whole rear of her body... needless to say I will be trying to make something interesting happen.


Pics!


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

the color of the cherry shrimp stripe reminds me of the coloration you see on blue bolts except red, maybe you should breed so the stripe covers the whole body and call it red bolt =)


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Those S grade PFR look pretty darn good. I wonder how consistent they breed to that grading.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/southern-oak-aquatics/165869-weve-got-shrimp.html#post1731699


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Pics!


Alright I'll take one when she comes out of hiding.



HiepSTA said:


> the color of the cherry shrimp stripe reminds me of the coloration you see on blue bolts except red, maybe you should breed so the stripe covers the whole body and call it red bolt =)


The stripe seems sort of pink to me so I was thinking I'd name it "pink mamma" but didn't want to confuse people with the abbreviation for Private Message, so if I do get the stripe to take over the whole body I'll maybe call them "Big Pinks," because she is also the BIGGEST cherry shrimp I've ever seen, probably around 2" long. 



madness said:


> Those S grade PFR look pretty darn good. I wonder how consistent they breed to that grading.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/southern-oak-aquatics/165869-weve-got-shrimp.html#post1731699


Most of mine look just like that, and a lot of the offspring already look much darker than full grown regular cherry females even though they are the size of a grain of rice. 
I think if you get them from a good source most of them should look like that. 
They were called "Painted Fire Reds" so that may be differentiating between regular Fire Reds, but I think that nomenclature is all hogwash. 

We should adapt our own naming system like the germans did. K10, K12, K14, etc, is so much easier to understand and remember and use than S SS SSS SSS+ etc.


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

Well my camera battery is dead right now but while I was looking I noticed a shrimp who's stripe cuts out in the middle of her back. It's just on her head and upper body portion and on her lower tail. 
=] 

Lol oh man.. shrimp are the best.


----------



## jccaclimber (Aug 29, 2011)

Can you imagine if some super race bred people like this? "And today folks we have a colony of brown eyed critters, but the still throw blue eyes every now and then" "Over in this corner we have ones with green irises and blue whites". Obviously selective shrimp breeding is a far cry from claiming a minor trait is a new cultivar, but some days it feels like we're doing some really odd stuff with selective breeding.
One a more related note, that is a cool looking shrimp.


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

Really cruddy picture - stretched it to high hell but here she is. 
I think it would be fairly easy to get that stripe to cover more with some selective breeding. 










Also she doesn't have any white on her except for her leg joints and the tips of her little cleaner claw things. 
Pleopods are red too.


Pink mamma!


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

Chlorophile said:


> Really cruddy picture - stretched it to high hell but here she is.
> I think it would be fairly easy to get that stripe to cover more with some selective breeding.
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa! That is bizarre! She is PINK!


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

azjenny said:


> Whoa! That is bizarre! She is PINK!


Yea in person the pink is a bit more vivid, not as red looking - kind of a salmon color.. 
And the red is quite dark and vivid. 

Looks like she has some interesting spurs of the stripe too, could possibly make some rings around future offspring like C grade CRS


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

Chlorophile said:


> Really cruddy picture - stretched it to high hell but here she is.
> I think it would be fairly easy to get that stripe to cover more with some selective breeding.
> 
> 
> ...


Can anyone tell if that dark spot is a saddle?
Is she making really dark eggs? 
That would be insane.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Seems to just be shaded shell :\


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

If you can tell its a saddle then she's not red enough... :hihi:


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I love the stripe! Big and beautiful!


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Seems to just be shaded shell :\


Yea I figured



jkan0228 said:


> If you can tell its a saddle then she's not red enough... :hihi:


Hah on some of them the red area is lighter where there is a saddle, on her and a couple others you just cant see anything inside...


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Here ya go, she is saddled:


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> Here ya go, she is saddled:


Oh snap.. shrimp pimp to the rescue!

Well hell yea I need to get her paired up with a specific male. 
Now if only I could tell who the heck is male other than the really ugly ones.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

It does make me giggle that a shrimp pimp helps match making too.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

lol, shh, you're gonna blow my cover, i'm a shrimp "matchmaker", come on! Just call me Hitch!


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> lol, shh, you're gonna blow my cover, i'm a shrimp "matchmaker", come on! Just call me Hitch!


SkREEEEMP!
That is what I will call you. 

I sometimes wonder if everyone says the word shrimp with an internet nerd voice..


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

mordalphus said:


> lol, shh, you're gonna blow my cover, i'm a shrimp "matchmaker", come on! Just call me Hitch!


  Got it! Hitch it is, hehe. And I dunno, I say 'shreeeeeeemp' and 'shrimpinator'. But I am a froot loop.


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

thechibi said:


> :d got it! Hitch it is, hehe. And i dunno, i say 'shreeeeeeemp' and 'shrimpinator'. But i am a froot loop.


shreeeemp!


----------

